# Odd Question



## ghost1066 (Jul 1, 2015)

My buddy that works with me cutting wood called today saying he was cutting some hard maple that we had gotten and it smelled like pickles . I told him I had never had any wood smell like that and couldn't think of what it might be other than the sugars in it fermenting. He called back later said he had taken a shower and could still smell pickles. Any thoughts? 

Oh and one piece he cut from a sort of burl looking crotch measured 8"x10"x12" and weighed 37 lbs


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 1, 2015)

ghost1066 said:


> My buddy that works with me cutting wood called today saying he was cutting some hard maple that we had gotten and it smelled like pickles . I told him I had never had any wood smell like that and couldn't think of what it might be other than the sugars in it fermenting. He called back later said he had taken a shower and could still smell pickles. Any thoughts?
> 
> Oh and one piece he cut from a sort of burl looking crotch measured 8"x10"x12" and weighed 37 lbs



I've been cutting some maple into pen blanks and it's smells like urine so I could see a vinegar smell making him think of pickles.....


----------



## ghost1066 (Jul 1, 2015)

@Schroedc he said it was so bad his whole shop smelled like it. I know honey locust and a couple of more can be bad when you cut them but this was a new one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 1, 2015)

A good remedy is a quart of ice cream and a bare foot pregnant individual. That could fix anything, and without duct tape. Second thought, its cheaper to wipe some Vic's vapor rub under the nose and work through it.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jul 1, 2015)

Zirocote smells like pickles, but looks nothing like maple


----------



## Brink (Jul 2, 2015)

Sweet pickles or dill?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 2, 2015)

We have piss oak over here in NE...maybe it's a piss maple?


----------



## Final Strut (Jul 2, 2015)

I think Bocote smells like pickles. I had some rosewood of some sort for a while that smelled like horse _pi_ uuhh urine. I can't think of any maple that I have ever had that smelled like either of those smells.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jul 2, 2015)

Brink said:


> Sweet pickles or dill?


Dill. Certainly.


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 2, 2015)

Kosher????????


----------



## Kevin (Jul 2, 2015)

Practically any otherwise neutral smelling wood can stink to high heaven if it has a bacterial infection when felled.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jul 2, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> Kosher????????


You'd have to check with the Rabbi to be sure.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 2, 2015)

Does he have epilepsy?

http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-...eizure/expert-answers/phantosmia/faq-20058131


----------

